
Whats the Point of GraphQL and Falcor? - chetcorcos
https://medium.com/@chetcorcos/what-s-the-point-of-graphql-and-falcor-cdd0f35960c0#.4ks41y48z
======
lukebaker
It sounds like you're asking some of the same questions that David Nolen is
asking (and answering) with Om Next. If you haven't been following that
process, you might find it informative. You can find some details about Om
Next on the wiki
[https://github.com/omcljs/om/wiki](https://github.com/omcljs/om/wiki) and
several talks by David are available YouTube.

~~~
chetcorcos
Awesome! Thanks for the tip. I'll be checking that out. I've just recently
started to dive into functional programming. Redux turned me on to the Elm
Architecture and I've really started to think about programming differently
ever since.

